# december carpin'



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

chummed 2 places today..goin to hopefully cash in on them tomorrow.. my third spot got taken by a couple wonderful characters..  
alum maybe in as well..


----------



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope one of them was COSI. I'll be there this morning.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck guys, sure wish i could be on the river downtown today, but im at WORK....geez.


Oh yea almost for got.....Bill, its Matthew Scott Hollar, i go by my middle name with friends and family...always have growing up because i hate my first name...BUT when it comes to buisness or MONEY..its Matthew or Matt...this is in reference to your question to Rodney Norris(our back forklift driver) as to why they call me Matt at work....lol!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well..that water was COOOOLD..daaaang it was cold..all i managed was some lousy beeps.. buncha drop backs..gonna try again sometime with a slightly different tactic.. geeez..i need some slime..baaaaad..
i have a slime withdrawal symptoms..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I think its time to hit a warm water discharge....what do you think Ak???

How about rounding up the Ohio guys and invade Lockport sometime over X-mas break?????????

Scott


----------



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, I wondered about that. When Rodney mentioned Matt, I didn't have a clue as to who he was talking about.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i been doing some homework here lately, found out another spot we could likely try..its in indiana however...from what i heard, . i know i'm willing to put my times in..anyone interested??? 
ps..can't do xmas thing..got family coming over to visit me..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

ok..i guess nobody wanting to fish.... anyone going to the chicago fishing show?? 
bill..looks like this coming sunday will be a cold one out there..and you know what happened last sunday..  that water isn't gettin any warmer one bit.. alum or lakes may sounds better..


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

you are nuts! come up this way and we'll talk!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

come up that way and freeze to death..


----------



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Ak, the thing about COSI is you can sit in the car and keep warm while waiting for a run. I know you don't call that fishing but, it beats freezing and having nothing to show for it.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

lol... bill.. i do the same thing too..if it was cold..


----------



## bcapien (Nov 18, 2004)

Whats up with Chicago..I am down for taking a trip to lockport...


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

like i said before, i'm definitely heading there after the holidays..might help paul out at the show again..


----------

